# Leveling kit for F-150



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Thinking of raising my '06 F-150, and cant get a definate answer from a local shop. One guy says it doesnt affect the allignment, and another guy says it will need to be realligned. I tend to agree with the latter, in that when you change the geometry of the front end, it stands to reason that an alignment will be required.

Im not talking about a major lift, I just want to level the truck using the spacers on the front struts. One of the kits I am looking at is this one:
http://www.roughcountry.com/ford_f150_leveling.html and in the instructions it clearly states that the truck will need to be realligned. This is what I showed the guy at the shop who shrugged it off, saying that if I use the blocks in the rear, it 'evens it out'.

Needless to say, when I get it done it wont be at this shop.

Anyhow, if anyone has had this done, did you have it realligned, and how do you like it? I have 285/60/18s on the truck, and wont be replacing them because they are brand new. I dont think a 2.5" lift will make it look bad with those tires. Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## JMG_TX (May 29, 2009)

I just finished my RC level kit on my truck a week ago. 08 silverado. You will have to get it realligned. Im getting my wheels and tires tomorrow so I am just going to do it all in one day. 285/65/18 Rides fine to me.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, I fiigured the guy was full of it when he said it would even out. Thanks.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

i just did my 07 Z71. it will need an alignment


----------



## sommerville (Jan 16, 2008)

07 F150 4X4 re-aline front spacer leveling kit i Got it re alined and tires are pushing 50 k now


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

Brass....I installed a 2.5 Autosprings leveling kit in the front and the Add-a-leaf in the rear on my 08 F150 about 6 months ago. The truck will need to be realligned (I think the tires will toe it). The instill is not terribly difficult and can be done in an afternoon with appropriate tools. I am know running 34 inch BFG All-Terrains and love it.
Before Leveling Kit








After Leveling Kit and tires.









Send me a PM or post-up with anymore questions. I would not go above 2.5 inches on a leveling kit.


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

yes will have to. Check this site out. http://www.hellbentsteel.com/catalo...ord-f150-2wd-4wd-2-5-leveling-kit/category/5/ I read on f150forum.com as well and lots of people recommend this brand.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

Also...if you tow heavy loads on occasion, I would look into Add-a-leafs instead of blocks for the rear. Here is the link to the Autospring website http://autospringcorp.com .

Mike


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the input yall. Unfortunately this truck is turning out to be a headache. Had to fix the front 4X4 hubs AGAIN. This time it was covered by the extended warranty, but still cost me for the deductible. Actually these were the only problems Ive had with it, and the dealer claims they put the redesigned solenoid on it this time so I shouldnt have problems with water ruining the hubs and bearings anymore. 

Im going to sell it or trade it in, and go back to an older diesel for the fuel mileage. I traded in an '03 Ram 3500 with a Cummins and six speed that got way better MPG than this pig has ever given me. 

Guess I just ruined any chance of selling it on the board. Really the front end and fuel mileage are my only complaints.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

you need an alignment. Mine rides great. Looks better with 33s.


----------

